# Alum - monster



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

O.K. I have been waiting to post this until I could get a picture, but there is a guy on this site who caught a 31 inch saugeye at Alum a couple days ago. He had a picture taken on a polaroid and released it at the Cheshire boat ramp. He has the picture and is suppose to scan it later today barring any technical difficulties. (I have seen the picture and it is poor quality however definitely a big fish)
It was caught in 2ft of water or less... and on a vibee.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just the title got my heart pounding...

Can't wait to see it, and congrats to the member who landed her. SWEET!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i wanna see this one too.my guess would be fishslim caught it,but he wouldn't be using a polaroid 
if not now,in a couple more months that pig could be a possible candidate for the new record:B


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My God what would a fish like that weigh??? whoever caught it Congratulations and you will be the subject of my envy for a LONG TIME.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> My God what would a fish like that weigh???


it's possible it could weigh 15 pounds.a lot depends on egg developement(if female,which is likely)and how heavy it's been feeding.most record size saugeyes are caught from in the colder months of late fall/winter for those reasons.
the 14 pound state record(november) was almost an inch shorter,so 15 is not out of the question.
all records that i know of have been caught at those times.my uncle held the record many years ago and it was caught in november also.my cousin caught it's twin from the same spot in november a few years ago.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Almost worth going up to Chesire just to see the pics...and he released the hawg to boot...gotta give him a well done for that one.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

The 29" saugeye I caught in the spring of 1995 at Alum weight 9lbs on the nose and was a big fat pig.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

my 9 pounder from hoover in june 05.
28 inches and not near as fat as it would have been in november(easily 10+).actually not what i'd consider fat,but real solid fish.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

misfit said:


> my uncle held the record many years ago and it was caught in november also.my cousin caught it's twin from the same spot in november a few years ago.


Sounds like Saugeye run in (to) your family...!  

I'd like to see this too.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Sounds like Saugeye run in (to) your family...!


you betcha 
but i just ain't joined the family 10 pound club yet 
but like i said,my fish would have done if i'd caught it a few months later


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

How do saugeye develop eggs in the fall when they are sterile? My guess is that they just get fat for winter, or you are actually dealing with a walleye or sauger. Just my two cents.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Because they're strile does not mean that they don't or can't go through the motions. Strile on means that something does not work properly.  Like eggs or semen not being viable.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess I need to do more research. I thought that a sterile fish was actually lacking reproductive organs, which would make them all the same sex. I must be confused. I would like to read more if anyone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

dtigers1984 said:


> I guess I need to do more research. I thought that a sterile fish was actually lacking reproductive organs, which would make them all the same sex. I must be confused. I would like to read more if anyone can point me in the right direction.


When us human males get a vasectomy we become sterile but we still have the poppa parts and as Rodney said we can still go through the motions (thank God !). Do a search at www.google.com on sterile saugeye and you will find more reading material. Attached is a decent article. Saugeye are not 100&#37; sterile, but they have a very very low reproduction success rate, hence the stocking programs.

http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc2/corey20021.html


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> When us human males get a vasectomy we become sterile but we still have the poppa parts and as Rodney said we can still go through the motions (thank God !). Do a search at www.google.com on sterile saugeye and you will find more reading material. Attached is a decent article. Saugeye are not 100&#37; sterile, but they have a very very low reproduction success rate, hence the stocking programs.


Gee Krusty, I almost used that same exact example...!  

Now back to the situation at hand...!  Where's the picture of this Hawg...?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

they are not sterile, they just don't reproduce well. This has been discussed here before in the past.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> they are not sterile, they just don't reproduce well


ditto.there's a ton of info on saugeye on the net.here's one article wit a little background.
http://www.fondriest.com/species/saugeye.htm


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry, I'm new and under-informed. It sounds like in the case of a true record fish there is likely egg production taking place. Google is great for us idiots. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Now back to the situation at hand...!  Where's the picture of this Hawg...?


Are you still talking about a fish?


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

this was my 28 incher from hoover in june, just a little over 7.5 lbs..cant wait to see this 31 wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Are you still talking about a fish?


Glad to see someone appreciates a little good humor...!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Stuck's pretty close...saugeye are a first cross hybrid...same as mules...whereas reproduction between hybrids is rare...hybrids can reproduce with either of their pure parents. After a hybrid reproduces...all bets are off as to what the offspring may cross with.

...that's why I call the saugeye a "frankenfish".

Pure, native river saugeye are being bred into obscurity.

But, back to the topic at hand...I've got good pictures of a 29 incher that weighed 9 1/2 pounds (had an eleven inch perch in it's belly). Got two 27 inchers that were 7 1/2 pounds. Have several photo's of 25-26 inchers that were in the high 5's and 6 pound catagory. Problem is...I'm too stupid to know how to post them.

I hope we get to see the 31 incher.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well i am here to let you know IT WAS NOT ME!! Thanks for the compliment though Misfit  I can tell you though Ying is not kidding he has seen fish and is still trying to get it on site. After talking with him though i asked him if fish was fat or thin. Answer thin so i would say we are looking at 10 1/2 to 12 pounds tops. I got a 30" one a few years back at Indian and it was right at 12 pounds with a gut. Ying6 and i fished that spot Monday Morning with Mike pulling a small saugeye and some crappies as well as a nice cat. But no Hogs i had something on that morning for a quick second that was huge but never saw it. Was out last night got 2 17" saugeyes on clown vibees and right at dark lost a very large saugeye at boat. I have had 2- 25" plus saugeyes to boat myself and my daughter last week 1,hers was every bit of 30" but to deep to net. Was a huge eye made 2 big runs and i really thought we were going to get her but just as we could see here below the boat she made a quick turn opposite way and we watched the jig fall out of her mouth. What a sick feeling. My daughter was excited because she saw it i still think about it!! Have been teased now to the point of frustration I am going to try Mono again with my vibee next time out i feel the braid is costing me fish from the no stretch aspect. I am burning the vibees very fast and the hits take the pole out of your hand almost. I think i am tearing such a big spot in there mouth i am losing them to the boat. Using 6'6" rod. I know no excuses but i have caught many saugeyes over 10 pounds and have not lost many at the boat like they are coming off lately. Oh well enough of my whining. Guys there are big saugeyes out there starting to cruise around to get fat for winter so keep on trying. Come on Mike get that picture on!! Oh yeah got 4 nice saugeyes in spot at Indian tonight in about a hour jigging no Perch this time!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

This saugeye stuff sounds fun, as long as your catching these hogs...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> This saugeye stuff sounds fun, as long as your catching these hogs


it's fun even if you don't catch a hog


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok, I talked to the guy. He can't remember his password as he never posts, but his name was something like oldtimer (I told him how to start a new one and he now thinks he put in the wrong email account)... knows some of you guys from Alum as he fishes out of a little john boat with another guy quite a bit. Anyways, I am trying to get him back on so he can post the picture....
Fish was very lean, I would say it went around 10lbs... even though it was 31inches. 
I guess the most exciting thing for me is that it was that long, as it gives me hope for what is to come this fall. I believe he took the photo at Cheshire (don't qoute me on that)... but I believe they have a polaroid camera. 
ying

For misfit... maybe 11#s..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep you said it...imagine what that fish will weigh 2 or 3 months from now after she fattens up on baitfish:B X2.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks like the user of oldtimer joined today so I assume that is him. I don't know whether he has finished the validation of his account and all because he does not show in the members list on a search. Hopefully he will be able to join us soon so we can all see the picture.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Fish was very lean, I would say it went around 10lbs... even though it was 31inches.


at 10 pounds that would definitely be a skinny fish.it must be on the adkins diet


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> you betcha
> but i just ain't joined the family 10 pound club yet
> but like i said,my fish would have done if i'd caught it a few months later


We'll get ours this fall.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> We'll get ours this fall


i hope so.time's running out


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

what happened? no pics? or no fish?  

Really just anxious to see that size saugeye.


----------

